# BB Boom?



## BigGreenGoblin (Apr 20, 2015)

What is it? I see that term get thrown around here every once in awhile.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 20, 2015)

BigGreenGoblin said:


> What is it? I see that term get thrown around here every once in awhile.



Only the most awesome lure, ever. 

Hopefully one of the porstaf can tell you where to get one.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Apr 20, 2015)

*ut-oh*



BigGreenGoblin said:


> What is it? I see that term get thrown around here every once in awhile.


----------



## Coenen (Apr 20, 2015)

I heard it's the hottest new walleye bait in North Georgia. Just gotta make a long cast on that Lindy rig, or a short one.


----------



## noah3d (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't know exactly what it is either Goblin, but I know there was a big stink on here about it. I've been here long enough to know that it isn't likely someone will be serious about the topic.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 20, 2015)

BB Boom.....It gets the big ones!!!


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 20, 2015)

You can’t beat those “Radical Strikes”


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> BB Boom.....It gets the big ones!!!





Made from the finest broom sticks money can buy !!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 20, 2015)

If you have to ask....


----------



## The Longhunter (Apr 20, 2015)

BigGreenGoblin said:


> What is it? I see that term get thrown around here every once in awhile.





Gut_Pile said:


> If you have to ask....



There are just some questions man  was never meant to ask.


----------



## gsp754 (Apr 20, 2015)

If you dont know what the Boom is you should sell your rods and reels and never call yourself a fisherman ever again! The Boss built the BB Boom for real fisherman!


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow!?


----------



## gsp754 (Apr 20, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Wow!?



Its a little extreme, i know, but The boss wouldnt want some beginner trying to make long cast with such an extreme big bass busting lure.


----------



## bsanders (Apr 20, 2015)

Bathroom...........bathtub............bass..........ahhhhhhh......short cast...........long cast........stop the voices.....where am I?????


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 20, 2015)

BigGreenGoblin said:


> What is it? I see that term get thrown around here every once in awhile.



Several years ago, a fellow on here started his own lure company, and the BB Boom was his hallmark product. 

His marketing efforts consisted of his wife filming him catch bass, then sloppily editing the video, uploading to youtube, then posting it here. 

A couple videos included him reeling in dead bass, so you could tell it was a fish he caught a while ago, and was doing different takes, pretending to set the hook on his first cast, catching a bass with his BB Boom. 

He and some friends made multiple user id's here, and all praised the BB Boom, as if to create an impression that hundreds of fishermen all over Georgia were using it. 

This went on for a while. He'd disappear for a few months, then a new person would log on and immediately start talking about the BB Boom. Honestly, when I first saw this topic, my first thought was that he had returned yet again.... as BigGreenGoblin. 

It's kinda funny. And i kinda want one.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Apr 21, 2015)

Isn't he also the guy who claimed 2 lake records out of West Point on the BB boom?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 21, 2015)

jerseycat9 said:


> Isn't he also the guy who claimed 2 lake records out of West Point on the BB boom?



No false claims

Raymond caught the records!!!

They are still in his bathtub if you don't believe me


----------



## jerseycat9 (Apr 21, 2015)

I know they were false claims. I remember looking at the pictures thinking the fish were maye half the size he claimed at best.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 21, 2015)

jerseycat9 said:


> I know they were false claims. I remember looking at the pictures thinking the fish were maye half the size he claimed at best.



Don't be haten we rejeked your porstaf application.


----------



## brunofishing (Apr 21, 2015)

bsanders said:


> Bathroom...........bathtub............bass..........ahhhhhhh......short cast...........long cast........stop the voices.....where am I?????



Yep heisthemon.. ijest wishi coudfishlike him%


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 21, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> Don't be haten we rejeked your porstaf application.



Wait. You gotta apply?


----------



## brunofishing (Apr 21, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Wait. You gotta apply?



You beeter got in line I has been on du list fo a longtime..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 21, 2015)

brunofishing said:


> You beeter got in line I has been on du list fo a longtime..



I thought we all just whittled our own porstaf patches. 

To the back I go, I guess.


----------



## dcogland (Apr 21, 2015)

https://myspace.com/421847910/video/bb-boom-baby/106971374


----------



## brunofishing (Apr 21, 2015)

I haven't laughed that hard in a while.. thanks


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 21, 2015)

dcogland said:


> https://myspace.com/421847910/video/bb-boom-baby/106971374




Awesome.


----------



## PopPop (Apr 21, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Wait. You gotta apply?



An be inspected too!


----------



## LureheadEd (Apr 21, 2015)

How many colors and sizes did it come in ? I've been collecting lures for 40 years and I think I'll start collecting these as a side collection....


----------



## The Longhunter (Apr 21, 2015)

jerseycat9 said:


> I know they were false claims. I remember looking at the pictures thinking the fish were maye half the size he claimed at best.



How did you know they were "false claims?"  GON officially recognized them as new lake records.


----------



## The Longhunter (Apr 21, 2015)

LureheadEd said:


> How many colors and sizes did it come in ? I've been collecting lures for 40 years and I think I'll start collecting these as a side collection....



How many you want?  They's as many sizes and color combos as you gots the money to pay for.


----------



## brett30030 (Apr 21, 2015)

Just a guy that had a dream shattered by a bunch of sparkle boat know it all's. I used to enjoy his posts, even if sometimes a little ridiculous. But too many people felt like abusing someone online meant that they were some kind of experts and tough guys. 98% of the people commenting on his posts had never done more than comment on other peoples posts. It was like a bunch of jocks picking on a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored boy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> How did you know they were "false claims?"  GON officially recognized them as new lake records.





GON also refuted his records in later edition.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2015)

Its my go to lure when I want a fish fry. Good read thanks.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 22, 2015)

The BB Boom! helped me catch my 37.3 lb crappie. 

Shame on the naysayers.

BTW... it was chartreuse with silver racing stripes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2015)

Sargent said:


> The BB Boom! helped me catch my 37.3 lb crappie.
> 
> Shame on the naysayers.
> 
> BTW... it was chartreuse with silver racing stripes.





You musta weighed her on yo Weight Watchers bathroom scale ??


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 22, 2015)

PopPop said:


> An be inspected too!



I ain't much on inspections. What exactly are we lookin' fer here?


----------



## PopPop (Apr 22, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I ain't much on inspections. What exactly are we lookin' fer here?



Ya wanna b Porstaf, gotta b commited.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 22, 2015)

PopPop said:


> Ya wanna b Porstaf, gotta b commited.



Oh, I've been committed.  Wait, that's probably not what you meant.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 22, 2015)

dcogland said:


> https://myspace.com/421847910/video/bb-boom-baby/106971374



BB Boom baby!


----------



## brunofishing (Apr 22, 2015)

brett30030 said:


> Just a guy that had a dream shattered by a bunch of sparkle boat know it all's. I used to enjoy his posts, even if sometimes a little ridiculous. But too many people felt like abusing someone online meant that they were some kind of experts and tough guys. 98% of the people commenting on his posts had never done more than comment on other peoples posts. It was like a bunch of jocks picking on a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored boy.[/QUOT
> 
> Dad always taught me not to lie. Lies will get you in trouble as they did him. I liked his post as well {hard to read some times} but that made it fun. As you can see from his pics he may have had a little to drink during his posting. His videos are hilarious. Once he left here he went to the crappie forum and started the same thing. I think he was a little of a drama starter.. just saying.


----------



## riprap (Apr 22, 2015)

brett30030 said:


> Just a guy that had a dream shattered by a bunch of sparkle boat know it all's. I used to enjoy his posts, even if sometimes a little ridiculous. But too many people felt like abusing someone online meant that they were some kind of experts and tough guys. 98% of the people commenting on his posts had never done more than comment on other peoples posts. It was like a bunch of jocks picking on a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored boy.



He tried to pull one over on GON and lie about catching lake records at two lakes for profit. He came on here and tried to defend himself, get banned and then start again under a new name. A believe some ridiculing was in order for that. 

I laughed so hard at the bb boom I would cry. I couldn't throw a top water lure for a while without busting out laughing. 

That BB Trap video was awesome too. He made a long cast, told us about the bb trap, reeled in a bunch of slack and then set the hook. All the while the fish was on the line. There will only be ONE Boss.

Everybody that joins the GON forum should be required to learn about the BB BOOM!


----------



## jeremyledford (Apr 22, 2015)

riprap said:


> Everybody that joins the GON forum should be required to learn about the BB BOOM!



YES! Make this happen.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 22, 2015)

"No one is alike!!!"


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

BB Boom baby.
Haters gonna hate!!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 22, 2015)

The good ol days


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 22, 2015)

In porstaf tradition the rekerds were mounted in the shower after a top rated taxidermy job.


----------



## riprap (Apr 22, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> In porstaf tradition the rekerds were mounted in the shower after a top rated taxidermy job.



The staff also has it's own taxidermist. Looks to be the 16 and 14 pounders. Love the way they turned out!


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

Shrinkage......Should a went the replica route.


----------



## riprap (Apr 22, 2015)

Boss!


----------



## riprap (Apr 22, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> The good ol days



I'm proud to be associated with the elite.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Shrinkage......Should a went the replica route.


The porstaf is way to cool to get into that nonsense. Anyone can lie about the size with a replica,but with the actual fish you can clearly see what a 16 lb bass looks like.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2015)

riprap said:


> I'm proud to be associated with the elite.



You got in on the ground floor........Your one of the lucky ones.Nobody else would listen but you and sinclair 1 did.


----------



## 61BelAir (Oct 24, 2016)

riprap said:


> He tried to pull one over on GON and lie about catching lake records at two lakes for profit. He came on here and tried to defend himself, get banned and then start again under a new name. A believe some ridiculing was in order for that.
> 
> I laughed so hard at the bb boom I would cry. I couldn't throw a top water lure for a while without busting out laughing.
> 
> ...





Oh my goodness!!!   THANKS for the laughs ya'll.  I'm newer here and also one that wondered what exactly the BB Boom is.  Now I know.....and I know what the "Prostaff" stuff is about too.   (I had thought it was referring to moderators on the forum here maybe.  ??  I didn't realize they were super famous lure company Prostaff members.  LOL)  
To be honest I bet when they are biting, they would bite one of these too.   When bass are hungry they seem willing to eat about anything.  That fake (?) newspaper article was the best part!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 25, 2016)

61BelAir said:


> Oh my goodness!!!   THANKS for the laughs ya'll.  I'm newer here and also one that wondered what exactly the BB Boom is.  Now I know.....and I know what the "Prostaff" stuff is about too.   (I had thought it was referring to moderators on the forum here maybe.  ??  I didn't realize they were super famous lure company Prostaff members.  LOL)
> To be honest I bet when they are biting, they would bite one of these too.   When bass are hungry they seem willing to eat about anything.  That fake (?) newspaper article was the best part!


It's porstaff


----------



## riprap (Oct 25, 2016)

61BelAir said:


> Oh my goodness!!!   THANKS for the laughs ya'll.  I'm newer here and also one that wondered what exactly the BB Boom is.  Now I know.....and I know what the "Prostaff" stuff is about too.   (I had thought it was referring to moderators on the forum here maybe.  ??  I didn't realize they were super famous lure company Prostaff members.  LOL)
> To be honest I bet when they are biting, they would bite one of these too.   When bass are hungry they seem willing to eat about anything.  That fake (?) newspaper article was the best part!



There was a real newspaper article in Thomaston. Also a write up in Gon. He had it going on there for a while. 

You are right on fish hitting anything. Look at a whopper plopper. Almost like a bbboom with a tail that rotates when you reel it in.

I will kick myself for not buying a bb boom at a store near lake Jackson. His picture on the pack with his shirt off is priceless. I was in there getting a biscuit before a club tournament. Got light headed and almost passed out from trying to hold back the tears.


----------



## Coenen (Oct 25, 2016)

That vid got me good this morning! Thanks!

Does any one have a picture of one in its original packaging? One of you porstaff dudes has to have one, sitting NIB waiting until 20 years down the line when it's a million dollar bait!


----------



## 61BelAir (Oct 25, 2016)

Are there any other videos still out there?  I could use another laugh this morning!


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 25, 2016)

61BelAir said:


> Are there any other videos still out there?  I could use another laugh this morning!


People rejected it and started crying so bad we put out a nursery rhyme 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=538176&highlight=green+bass+ham


----------



## 61BelAir (Oct 25, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> People rejected it and started crying so bad we put out a nursery rhyme
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=538176&highlight=green+bass+ham


----------



## Jranger (Oct 25, 2016)

I think I have the only remaining unopened product in the states...


----------



## 61BelAir (Oct 25, 2016)

Jranger said:


> I think I have the only remaining unopened product in the states...



The heck with resale value!!   You should be out making some loooonnnnggg casts (or short ones) and catching a lot of fish with it.    


or at least reeling in the same one over and over again.


I forgot to add:    Thanks to the video I now know the CORRECT PRONUNCIATION is "B. B. Boom" when all this time I would read it on here and think it was "B-B-Boom" like studdering.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 25, 2016)

61BelAir said:


> The heck with resale value!!   You should be out making some loooonnnnggg casts (or short ones) and catching a lot of fish with it.
> 
> 
> or at least reeling in the same one over and over again.
> ...


Big Betty Boom was the long version


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 25, 2016)

Very funny reading all of the stuff about the B. B Boom.

At least with the TV lures like The Flying Lure would actually catch fish.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 25, 2016)

I'll let Raymond know yall was asking about him


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I'll let Raymond know yall was asking about him



Let him know there are a few of us looking to purchase a BB BOOM!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let him know there are a few of us looking to purchase a BB BOOM!



Raymond is out of the bait building business.He still makes a few for himself and a couple friends


----------



## brunofishing (Oct 26, 2016)

Hes be going to get som moor broom at the dg in a few month.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Raymond is out of the bait building business.He still makes a few for himself and a couple friends




So what you're saying is you have a couple you can sell me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 12, 2021)

Ole Raymond liked to do a lil tweekin . .


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 12, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ole Raymond liked to do a lil tweekin . .


BB BOOM,BABY!


----------



## GThunter5 (Jan 12, 2021)

can someone produce a video?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 13, 2021)

I dont think they exist any longer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 13, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> I dont think they exist any longer.


I liked the one where he reeled in a dead bass and held it up. ?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 13, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> I liked the one where he reeled in a dead bass and held it up. ?



I think we might have to recreate those videos,for posterity sake.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 13, 2021)

fish hawk said:


> I think we might have to recreate those videos,for posterity sake.


I seen a little girl catch a bass with a red & white bobber. The hook was at the bobber and she was reeling it in. ?
Little bass hit it. guess if you drag something long enough. ?


----------



## brunofishing (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm still on the pro staff, Ill see if I con dig some up.

Long cast pro staff. Short cast boyz are all gone I think.


----------



## GThunter5 (Jan 13, 2021)

ok I found them on his Facebook page. I don know how to post them here


----------



## 8pointduck (Jan 13, 2021)

Only 7.97 retail...................................Get some for your friends........................


----------



## TheBishop (Jan 16, 2021)

BB Boom the legend that never dies.....short cast... long cast


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 17, 2021)

TheBishop said:


> BB Boom the legend that never dies.....short cast... long cast


Dont matter just let the rings go out


----------

